# Mr. Clean will clean your home...



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

And your car too!? I just bought "AutoDry Carwash" kit at Evil-Mart! I'm goin to go wash my filthy black car right now. I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That thing works great! I love it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I saw that, but didnt think it would work


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm BAAACK! It DOES work! It's weird stuff people... I rinsed the car first, then you turn the dial on the nozzle to soap. Quickly spray one area, like the hood, then scrub with a good mit. The soap is awesome! First of all, it smells great! Second, you can tell it's different because as you rinse the soap off with regular water, it looks kinda sludgy, like it left a thick coating on your paint. Do the whole car one section at a time. Then hose the whole car down once more with water. Switch the dial to the Dry-Rinse setting, and a fine mist will spray. Coat the whole car with it good. Then let dry, It's that easy! It worked just like it said it would. Not a single spot in broad daylight! It doesn't dry as fast as the ads will say, but after a few minutes it will. I'm sold on it now! (Lil John voice) YEEEAAA!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

it's bright and sunny now and not a single spot! :thumbup:


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

from the sounds of it, its like a do-it-yourself drive thru


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, so it dries itself and didn't leave any spots but how good did it come out. I think we might need some pictures if possible.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

:showpics:


phreako said:


> :showpics:


 :showpics:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

alright, i'll go and take some pics...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm excited to see how thise came out, especially 'cause my cars also black.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

here they are (Car Domain took forever!) The little spots on hood are stone chips from highway...waaaa.
































what you think?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm convinced..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow im gonna try it next.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

hope you like it! Damn, Tom what size wheels are those? They look badass!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> Damn, Tom what size wheels are those? They look badass!


thanks..

17" Gunmetal Drag DR-1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was thinkin of getting me some with the new car. How good is it for multiple useage? Do you need a new one everytime you wash your car? Do you need a refill kit? Is the filter good for more than one use? and how much is a refill kit?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

the starter kit, $18 at Evil-Mart, or $20-25 at other stores includes everything you need to start. It has enough soap to do a sentra about five or six times. Your only supposed to use it about three times according to box. The refil items are the soap, and the filter pack. I'm not sure how much they are at walmart, but checker has the soap for $5.99 and filter for $6.99. The filter included is not designed to last long, so youll be forced to buy a new one, but those should last a lot longer. I just did my brother's impala ss a couple hours ago, and he was impressed. There's a $5 off coupon you print from autodry.com too. I wish id have know about that before i bought it!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

18.99 @ target on sale.

4.99 for the filter and 4.99 for the soap also at Target.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

man i bought the auto dry kit and i am not really impressed with it. yes it does leave your car spot free but it left a soap film on both vehicles we washed with it. i kept the car wet and only washed sections at a time. my normal soap does not leave soap film on my car. i am sending mine back but that is just my experience


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Hahahahaha! I just noticed this, how come no one said anything about the exhaust on the pathfinder? Haha!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ever think it might just be a tip?


Oh, and BTW, I used this stuff and i'm more than impressed. A nice wax afterwards and its bling-bling.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

It is a tip, but I saw the pic last night and thought it was funny nobody mentioned it.

I washed and waxed my car last night. Looks awesome! But is raining right now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet! I've been wanting to try that thing but I wasn't sure if it worked :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Make sure there's enough sun/heat for your car to dry. If not, it *will* leave spots. I washed my car and put it in the garage after most of the water dried...in the morning there were spots on all the windows.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

that's true. It dries much faster in the sunlight.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

No worries here for drying. My car is black so there are no problems whatsoever b/c of the heat that is constantly being attracted to my car. I used this stuff on my car twice, my dad's Explorer (red) once, and my mom's Jetta (silver) once and they all came out beautiful and streak-free!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

im not impressed with it. i bought it today, washed my sentra and my moms Jeep Liberty. her car came out great (silver)
my car left much to be desired. i KNO black cars are significantly harder to clean/keep clean, simply because they show ALL the dirt. it was kind of nice not having to dry it, but there were still little streaks and areas that had some dust (no i didnt miss a spot, i washed the damn thing twice). i ended up washing it, letting it dry, getting a towel, wiping up all the dust, then waxing it. i do hafta say, Meguiars makes some DAMN good spray wax


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am still somewhat skeptical myself. I may have to buy and try. And yea, Meguiars Gold Class is prettymuch the best wax that you can use.


----------



## B17A1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Just a warning. That soap will take all the wax off your car. Pissed me off cause I just waxed the car a month ago using the Zaino Waxes (not cheap) and that Mr. Clean stripped it all off. 

After it dries, try and run a microfiber cloth across your car. It will stick to the body. 

This is a nice tool if you are stripping the wax off your car. Just be prepared to do a wax job after you are done.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

B17A1 said:


> Just a warning. That soap will take all the wax off your car. Pissed me off cause I just waxed the car a month ago using the Zaino Waxes (not cheap) and that Mr. Clean stripped it all off.
> 
> After it dries, try and run a microfiber cloth across your car. It will stick to the body.
> 
> This is a nice tool if you are stripping the wax off your car. Just be prepared to do a wax job after you are done.


Bingo, I have been skeptical about how this affects the wax coating and clear coat.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

I just tried this stuff yesterday.

I like the gun. I liked the spray. The soap wasn't very "sudsy". I was going too quick, so I missed a couple of spots.

Now as for the stripping of wax, I'm not sure if it does or not. First off my paint job is totally ruined already. It cloudy and crappy and I am too broke to do anything about that; I accept it with a tear in my eye. So I wax it regularly to compensate and make it look as good as possible. After I AutoDry-ed it, it was very clean, and i liked the drying process (it does work like they say it does), but I think I might have lost a little wax as well.

If you're a frequent wash-then-wax type anyway, I don't think it'll matter.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I wax my car after every other wash. I haven't noticed too much loss of the glossiness, although I would say it does affect it somewhat. Like QuikFix said, it's fine for some who is a wax-then-wash type person like myself.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You wax after every other wash?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> You wax after every other wash?



You got it. :thumbup: My car is black, hard to maintain it, so I wax it alot. I don't mind at all though cause it keeps her lookin' real shiny.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I might use it on my daily, but I would never use it on my Sentra. :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> You got it. :thumbup: My car is black, hard to maintain it, so I wax it alot. I don't mind at all though cause it keeps her lookin' real shiny.


O, black cars are a pain to upkeep but look damn good when their all shiney. Mine is red so not as bad. You use hand, orbital or rotary?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> O, black cars are a pain to upkeep but look damn good when their all shiney. Mine is red so not as bad. You use hand, orbital or rotary?



I just hand wax it. One of my good friends works at a Ford dealership detailing cars so I take it over there every so often to have it professionally done. Like you said, black is a pain to keep up with, but it looks _damn good_ when it is!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I might use it on my daily, but I would never use it on my Sentra. :fluffy:



Why? Just curious..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> Why? Just curious..



I don't put $7500.00 into paint and body work just to go and wash it with some harsh detergent. Some soap does more harm to your paint than good.

And any chemical that makes it a no dry system can not be good for the paint.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Who says it's harsh? I understand you've put a lot of money into your car, but from the sounds of it, you haven't done much research on this stuff. This system uses a PuR water filter, the same one that removes the impurities from the drinking water in your home. Just because it's from the makers of household kitchen items doesn't mean it's detergent. And no chemicals are used to make it auto-dry, it's simply a sheet of polymer that evaporates easier.

Mr.Clean Auto-Dry


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You stick with the bald guy, I'll stick with Griots Garage / ClearKote products. :cheers: 

So I have to work a little harder and dry my car, I think I'll live.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> You stick with the bald guy, I'll stick with Griots Garage / ClearKote products. :cheers:
> 
> So I have to work a little harder and dry my car, I think I'll live.



You could use the extra time making that PoS look better somehow...J/K! No, but really, I like this product a whole lot and recommend it, as long as you're not like Sean spending $7,500+ on your car.










:cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Would you be willing to wash your hair or body with the Mr Clean formula?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Would you be willing to wash your hair or body with the Mr Clean formula?



Nope, it's for your car. I'd consider it if they were to release hair/body products. I'm kinda lazy, so the less I have to do the better.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Nope, it's for your car. I'd consider it if they were to release hair/body products. I'm kinda lazy, so the less I have to do the better.


I've always used Meguiar's Gold Class Car Shampoo and it is rather light, brings out a shine and PH balanced. I wonder if this stuff is somewhat acid or basic...Is this like mucky water stuff when it squirts?


----------

